
Show HN: Kotlin-tutorial for securing a REST API - javalin
https://javalin.io/tutorials/auth-example
======
javalin
I recently finished writing a tutorial on using the AccessManager interface in
Javalin ([https://javalin.io/documentation#access-
manager](https://javalin.io/documentation#access-manager)).

I haven't seen auth solved this way in any other library/framework, so it
would be great to get some feedback (both on the tutorial, and the concept of
the AccessManager interface itself).

